# General > Birdwatching >  missing birds

## Fran

where have all the starlings, blackbirds and sparrows gone? i had so many birds in the garden and nests, and still put food out but they have all disappeared. where have they gone? i seem to just have my usual doves coming now.

----------


## davem

Still plenty in Greenland, maybe yours just don't need so much food once their chicks can find their own.

----------


## carasmam

Same here Fran, I was going to ask the same question !  I still have my blackbird following me around as i weed, picking up all the beasties  :Grin:  But the sparrows and starlings have deserted.

----------


## bosco

I think your starlings are away on holiday down to FIFE as we have hundreds going about here   ::   You are welcome to them back as they chase the other little birds away ::

----------


## Rheghead

I have seen a lot of starlings starting to flock in the last week or so, when they do this I think they feed in groups in open fields or change their feeding habits to suit being in a group rather than invading gardens en masse.

----------


## majic

hi
i think all the birds in caithness have come to live in my barn

----------


## grumpyhippo

Hi Majic......... can I send you all the starlings that congregate on my roof? They seem to be a sub species that detect when you have been working at night and spend the day making as much of din as they can! I'm sure they would be happier in your barn.

----------


## highlander

There was so many starlings on the phonelines, i thought the wires were going to break, in my garden right now is loads of sparrows, blackbirds, thrush and a robin, not seen greenfinches and siskins for a while now.

----------


## Scunner

> There was so many starlings on the phonelines, i thought the wires were going to break, in my garden right now is loads of sparrows, blackbirds, thrush and a robin, not seen greenfinches and siskins for a while now.


I think they have all come to me, filling the feeders every second day.

----------


## golach

> I think they have all come to me, filling the feeders every second day.


We are the same here, fatballs are being surrounded by finches and tits, with a poor robin trying his luck, but keeps getting bullied, and a damn grey squirrel keeps trying to break into my nut feeder, but he is fun to watch just for his acrobatics

----------


## Liz

> I think they have all come to me, filling the feeders every second day.


Likewise! Filling the feeders twice a day though!
I have given up with fatballs  etc for now as the crows and starlings demolish them in no time!

Last year there were a few months when there were hardly any birds coming for food but they have been here every day this year.

Usually when birds 'disappear' it is because they are moulting.

It does get quite expensive but love to see and hear them. Even the starlings! ::

----------


## cuddlepop

The wee birds seemed to have disappeared from my back garden.Been throwing out the usual bread,fruit  etc but nothing seems to be bringing them back.There.s cats next door but that never bothered them in the spring.The Rowan berry trees are getting a fair battering with te birds across the road so maybe their just not hungry  eneogh. ::

----------


## Ricco

I've noticed that as well, Cuddlepop.  I used to get masses of blue tits (that's not a rude word, Niall), great tits, longtails, gold finches, green finches, dunnocks, blackbirds, sparrows, robins, coal tits, plus a few occasional ones.  Now all I get is the odd dunnock and robin.

----------


## highlander

Today was so strange, only one little sparrow to be seen in the garden, up until yesterday, loads of swallows, wrens, sparrows, starlings, and getting up close to 3 robins, but this morning NOTHING, all gone, so strange not to hear a birdie cheeping, but on sunday saw a large flock of geese, maybe thats our sign of cooler weather coming back. grrrrrrrrrr

----------


## Fran

Large flock of geese going overhead just now. My starlings are back but not many,and ALL my blackbirds are gone. In fact the only birds i have now are 10 ring neck doves, always at my bird table. Not even one seagull around. very odd.

----------


## Fran

some of my starlings have returned now, not many though, but no blackbirds, and where have all the seagulls gone, there were so many of them sitting on chimneys and roofs.

----------


## JAWS

And I was beginning to think I was the only one the birds were sulking with. 
My garden has been empty for a few weeks now and the feeders just aren't being touched.

----------


## cuddlepop

We.ve plenty crows,seagulls and wood pigeons but no sign of any of our other wee feathered friends.
I can hear them every morning there just not coming into the garden. ::

----------

